# Wild spots around Gairloch/Wester Ross



## 94505 (May 1, 2005)

We're planning to tour Wester Ross is a hired 6 berth MC later this year, sticking mainly to the coast roads between Applecross and Ullapool.
Can anyone tell me what the wild camping possibilities are and water/toilet disposal facilities.
I'm also told we should not attempt the Pass of the Cattle approach to Applecross - any views on this would also be welcome.

Thanks

Laurence


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We have done the pass of the cattle many times in a motorhome, last year in a 24ft Bessacarr. We went up ok but comming back down had to reverse on two bends because we could not get round in one go, maybe we just misjudged it. We have also overnighted on top at the view point but it can get a bit windy, perfect tv though.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Oddy - we have taken motorhomes and cars up over the pass - it is worth it, it is narrow and does have tight bends, I would suggest you wait to see what you feel like if this is your first time driving a large motorhome. A sort of play it by ear - we met a lorry up there once, it is single track (or was last time we went there) and so some reversing was necessary to enable us to get passed one another on a bend, as the road dropped off at the sides into sort of what looked like boggy ground.....it was tight, but I think it depends on your level of expertise, and I hasten to add that this was when my hsuabd was driving.... he did the backing bit, as the lorry was bigger than us, We were about 20ft....

Applecross has a lovely site, loads of stags, wonderful to sit in your motorhome and watch them grazing just outside the window.

The car park at the top, every time we have been, the guide books said, a magnificent view to the Cuillen's, shame be we have never managed to see it - always cloud or mist.... Hope you get to see it.

Carol


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi laurence

didn't wild camp when we were there but both the main clubs have sites for you to use for a night to pump & dump.

C&CC at Inverewe CC at Kinlochewe

don't do what i did at kinlochewe - filled up with water when leaving - left water filler cap by the tap. it was a long round trip from Inverness


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 
We have crossed the cattle pass on several occasions, its alright if you take care and use low gear but do beware if it is very windy, the last time we crossed from Applecross, there was a school bus in front of us towing a trailer filled with canoes, the wind blew the trailer off the road and it finished about a thousand feet down in the valley. the minibus almost followed it. There were a couple of areas just north of Applecross that were suitable for overnighting.
Enjoy yourselves but treat this road with respect
Thelma and Ray.


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

*wildcamping around Western Ross.*

The cattle pass as it is called is not for first timers in a motorhome.I have done it 10 times now in my Autotrail Cherokee and it is a trill.I was mad enough to do it when there was snow on the road,but i really do not recommend this.It can get very busy in the months from June to August.Yes the views on the top are worth the struggle,but in my opinion it may be wise to do it first time from Applecross to Torridon as it is easier to go down in sharp bends then come up.There is a camping site in Applecross plus public toilets were you can get water and get rid of black waste(toilet waste).As for places to stay there are loads along the coast road.There are numerous places were you can stay overnight.One is a proper parking area with views to Sky and Harris/Lewis.About 7 miles north of Applecross.It can get windy even in the summer so park up properly or you may have to get up at 3am and do it then.As you move around the coastal road to Gairloch the scenery is breathtaking.There are camping sites in Gairloch/Poolewe,but also places were you can spend the night looking over loch Torridon from 200-300 feet above the loch.Almost every village has a public toilet and most parking have bins as well for rubbish.But i would just like to say do not pak in Passing places.Some people seem to think that at night it wont matter,but you are breaking the highway code.Be wary of midgets and have repellent/long sleeve clothing and hand from June till late August.Around Loch Maree you have plenty of area's were you can park up,and you will have company now and again.Roads are mostly single track,and the local do think they have right of way,so look behind you ,and let them pass.All the best with your trip.


----------

